# Oasis Resort Mesquite-TORN DOWN!



## tsdiva#1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Does anyone own a timeshare at the Oasis Resort Mesquite?  The whole resort is being torn down and the GRAND DESTINATIONS/PEPPERMILL  timeshare will be freestanding with one little pool....Black Gaming is tearing down the Oasis Resort and facilities that were part of our ownership.   We were wanting to know if there is any legal action going on or other thoughts (like if this will eventually downgrade our RCI affiliation when we trade).  This is so sad-we have had many happy memories in Mesquite..  We will not even drive out there to patronize any of Black Gaming's other hotels as he ruined the town!  Please respond as this whole thing is in Bankruptcy (even though we're told it doesn't affect timeshare-IT ALREADY HAS!)   Bankruptcy ha-ha-sounds like a poor Wall Street chairman thing to me!


----------



## ricoba (Jun 23, 2010)

As I remember Black went bankrupt and closed the Oasis and will only keep open the Casablanca and the Virgin River...(I think I am correct, but not 100% sure).  Also, I think Black almost owned all the casino/hotels in Mesquite, though I do remember reading about one owned by a local Chinese gentleman, his story was in the LV Sun awhile back.


----------



## tsdiva#1 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Oasis Resort/Peppermill timeshare*

Yes, the Oasis closed down and the Virgin River and Casablanca stayed open.  But now Black Gaming, after filing a bk is tearing down the Oasis.   But alas, they have informed us that the timeshare buildings which we OWN will stay stay open with a little mini-pool.    Wow.    Back in 1995 we went to a timeshare presentation and were shown 5-6 pools, tennis courts, gym, casino, a Peggy Sue 50's diner, restaurants, and arcade .  The view from our balcony was a fairly large pond with walking paths and ducks and bridges and a waterfall.  It was gorgeous.  With all that to tempt us , of course we bought and never have regretted it until Black Gaming came in the picture.   He had to "buy up" the whole town, with the exception of the Eureka Casino and hotel, which started small and ended up very successful and crowded whenever we'd go there.  But last year Oasis closed and many employees laid off.  The Oasis had to say goodbye to the many Nevadeans, Utah citizens, and many others who had like ourselves experienced so much fun there with their families  but now all that's left is a memory whispering on the wind.  And now all us timeshare owners have to look forward to is looking out the balcony to see bulldozers demolishing the Oasis.  When I think of Black Gaming, I think of Wall Street corporate giants-and timeshare owners as the poor peons who get nothing.    We are only left with a unit and a small, run-down swimming pool and maintenance fees to pay and RCI eventually (if they haven't already) downgrading the resort standing   We haven't even heard anything from Mr. Black as to what he plans on doing with timeshare and only have gotton a bankruptcy filing.  Maybe he's too busy planning a new strategy with all his wealth.  But us peon owners,  deserve much more as timeshare owners!  This is totally wrong and I wish I knew anyone knew it was legal.  Even timeshare rental websites advertise and show pictures of the Oasis to rent out the way it was 10 years ago-from the timeshare presentation to now -what you see and what you get are 2 totally different things!


----------

